# Anyone have any experience, thoughts or opinions about these controllers?



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

I have used some very unreliable "Hauntmaster " Flex timer which left me very frustrated, but the ease of hookup attracted me...I have since acquired an Animation Maestro, a BooBox Mini, and a Sprawling Delusions Keybanger...but am deathly afraid of frying them if I hook them up wrong....i have some mac valves and a couple others....some 110v others 24...not very schooled in electronics but im trying to learn...would just really like to know EXACTLY where each wire would go when hooking this stuf up. Thanks in advance 4 your help guys


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Just wire the controller in like a switch.. It's labeled on the controller which terminal to use. N.O. is normally open meaning if you want the device to be activated only when sensord, thats what youd use.. N.C. is normally closed meaning it's always activated (powered) unless you trigger it, then it will shut off..The relays in these controllers can handle 110 volts so just wire it in like a switch. Pretty simple to do. There's also a "C" which stands for common, thats be coming from the power supply (wall outlet prong side of the wire) then the other end gets conencted to the N.O. or N.C. contact, which every you plan on the valve doing, which is most likely N.O..

I'm at work and typed this up fast but ask if your confused.. You cont blow nothing if hooking it up wrong as all it is your using to switch it on/off is a relay inside the controller..


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

You can learn basic electronics from a link on my website. It has a good sections on relays and switches which will help you understand. Give it look it is not that hard.


----------



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Thanks guys...*

I do wanna learn my basics...using my multi-tester....reading basic schematics etc. Looks like alot of info available...cant wait to learn more! Thanks again for the help


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Hmm, I used a haunmaster flex last year in a "banging coffin", worked like a charm for me. When triggered the flex would turn on a wiper motor with a cam (this caused the banging), a spotlight and fog machine. I had it running for about 3 weeks without any problem.


----------



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

*WOw...*

I have 3 of 'em...and couldnt get a single one workin properly last year...thou I didnt do alot o troubleshooting on them either...i think one has a power_up problem, another just does nothing, and one worked, thou very inconsistently. Who knows, maybe I can get 'em working good this year...on the other hand, if anybody want a deal on a lot of Flex timers....lol


----------

